# Advice on air compressor/nailer combo



## Frank_N_Stein (Dec 22, 2008)

I am in the process of remodeling my basement and will soon be ready to start putting trim up. I want to buy an air compressor/nailer combo so that I don't have to borrow from friends and I need some input on what are decent brands. I will be using mainly the 18 gauge finish nailer with a possibility in the future of using a 16 gauge nailer. I have been mainly looking at Porter Cable and Craftsman combos because of the price and reviews that I have been able to find on them. If anyone has any experience with these brands (good or bad) I'd like to hear it. I'm also open to other suggestions. I'm trying to stay below $300 for the combo.

Thanks


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Buy a Bostitch CPACK3 Finish Nailer, Brad Nailer, Finish Stapler, and Compressor Combo Kit.

But be warned! 


You will be buying a larger one soon!


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

JCAHILL4 said:


> Buy a Bostitch CPACK3 Finish Nailer, Brad Nailer, Finish Stapler, and Compressor Combo Kit.
> 
> But be warned!
> 
> You will be buying a larger one soon!


Good Choice. 
I've got the Porter Cable version of the same. The finish, brad, and stapler that came with the trio have never jammed on me. The only thing I wish they had was a depth adjustment.
I now primarily use the compressor to run a framing nailer. It does get winded when driving a lot of nails like when assembling headers but usually I don't work fast enough for it to be much of a problem.


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (Dec 22, 2008)

JCAHILL4 said:


> Buy a Bostitch CPACK3 Finish Nailer, Brad Nailer, Finish Stapler, and Compressor Combo Kit.
> 
> But be warned!
> 
> ...


I looked at the Bostitch combo and was very close to buying it, but then read some not-so-favorable reviews. Granted I only found a couple of reviews, but both stated the compressor crapped out fairly quickly. I'm sure like you there have been plenty of positive experiences. What kind of warranty did it come with?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I own both PC and Bostich nailers and I am pleased with both. Buy the one you can get the best deal on.


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (Dec 22, 2008)

JCAHILL4 said:


> Buy a Bostitch CPACK3 Finish Nailer, Brad Nailer, Finish Stapler, and Compressor Combo Kit.


Just an update. I went ahead and ordered the Bostitch CPACK3 combo from Amazon. It is factory refurbished but still comes with a warranty (hopefully I won't need it).


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I obtained the Porter Cable combo kit with the pancake compressor as commonly sold at Home Depot and others. Have used it for several years and projects - works great. Have added Porter Cable stapler, palm nailer (great in tight spaces and for those really big nails in really tough stuff), and a framing nailer - again, all working great. I can sometimes get ahead of the compressor with the framing nailer, but not often enough to be a problem.

I have one eye with very poor vision, so pounding a nail straight with a hammer is a challenge - the nailers allow me to do projects I otherwise would not be able to tackle.


----------



## gbwillner (Dec 14, 2008)

*Framer?*



JCAHILL4 said:


> Buy a Bostitch CPACK3 Finish Nailer, Brad Nailer, Finish Stapler, and Compressor Combo Kit.
> 
> But be warned!
> 
> ...


 
I am in a similar position... wouldn't you want a framer to put up walls?


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Frank, I too bought the Bostich reconditioned from Amazon. One of the guns had a scuff on it...otherwise just like new at 1/2 of the price. I also bought the Porter Cable FR350A reconditioned framining gun. So far I have framed out a new window and 16' of new walls using the gun/compressor. Very happy with them both. Best thing is that I paid the same for the system, 4 guns, and extra nails that I would have paid at HD or Lowes for just the compressor and 3 guns.


----------



## Frank_N_Stein (Dec 22, 2008)

Fedex dropped the combo off yesterday morning. Other than two tiny spots where the paint was chipped off of the compressor, everything looks brand new. The nailers look like they have never even been out of the carrying bag they came in. I fired up the compressor and put up several pieces of wainscotting and trim with no misfires, and the compressor refilled itself when it was supposed to. So far, I am very happy with it.


----------

